# Fire



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys, been out for a while, tied up in RL, I'm looking for a semi-realistic electric fire for the forge in my blacksmith shop. My wife has been busy constructing buildings. She did a real nice job on a farm display complete with henhouse, farmhouse and barn. So, in the process of getting together lights and whatnot for the items she builds. And the layout is getting a bit of a change too.

Anyways, I seem to remember a few years back, I thought Pola had a flickering fire, and now I can't find it. Any help or direction would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have seen several "fire" light units out there and my comment is "buyer beware". Reminds me of one I saw at a train show that was one yellow and one red LED that just flashed regularly and looked more like some emergency vehicle lights. Know there are LEDs out there that flicker and look kinda like candle flames and seems like there were red and yellow ones so probably could combine the two and get something you might accept. Think I saw some on fleabay. Just need to then read up on how to do the circuit and get the correct resistor and DIY.

Doug


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

Check the Christmas candles. My daughter uses them in her windows, they are battery powered and flicker forever on two C cells. Peter


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use 1 red and 2 amber LEDs that flash randomly and get a fair fire look.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Miniatronics list fire and flame units. Check them out online. I use their products regularly on my live steam projects. Excellent products.

Larry


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and help guys, I also found, further down this section, a fellow member that built a blacksmith shop where he used a red LED and a smoke unit to create a realistic forge.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Evans designs has a great one that is 3 colors of LED'S. It works great and you can choose from 16 volt or battery operated.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you have a link to evans designs?, I tried evansdesigns.com, and ended up at an ad agency


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

googled ......... http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html

Larry


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've bought some flickering "fire" LED's from this vendor, in different colors. If you have space, you can combine two or more different ones (say, in red, orange and yellow) to get some nice randomness in flicker and color. 

http://lighthouseleds.com/led-compo...ng/5mm-led-candle-flicker-round-top-leds.html


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can do the old fashion way too. Take an AM/FM radio and replace the speaker with an LED. Tune to a station and the LED will flicker with the music/dialog.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

toddalin said:


> You can do the old fashion way too. Take an AM/FM radio and replace the speaker with an LED. Tune to a station and the LED will flicker with the music/dialog.


 I'll have to try this out, I've never heard about this

Once again, thanks for the replies, electrics tend to overwhelm me, especially LED's, I have a tendency to blow them up, lol.


----------

